# jewel fry



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

when do i remove them and put them into a grow out tank? they are now starting to swim around then the parents coral them all up. there are still a whole bunch of them as the parents have been great so far. i was just wantin to get them out since my other fish in there are so stressed out, and what is the best way to remove them they are about .25" and a tad bit bigger. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

They can be removed as soon as they are free swimming.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks ron, im gonna put them in my 10 gallon to grow out for a while


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

just a little update....got all of the fry to the 10 gallon and they are doing great....i am guessing there are anywhere from 70ish-100 of them....too many to count


----------

